# Ive never done a show...



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi ive never done a show before but would love to show my gorgeous Ragdoll kitten what information can you give me?
I'm not really competitive i just want to show her off really  shes a winner to me any way.

xxx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ANYONE doing a show is competetive... or at least you will be when the bug strikes..

cats can be shown from 14 weeks old, have to be gccf registered for gccf shows, and fully vaccinated..

i would suggest you go to a show near you first to see what goes on and speak to some of the exhibitors, then when you decide to enter your gorgeous raggy in a show.. call or email the show manager and ask for guidence on filling out the entry form.. also ask for a show buddy as they can meet you and take you through everything that needs to be done..

i will also suggest you start getting your cat into a bathing and brushing routine and taking it out in your car


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

she looks like a seal mitted.. you have to watch the mitts on them as we have 2 red mitted ragdolls (brother & sister).. if the mitts are not to the standard of points then you can show her as a pedigree pet, best bet is to speak with the breeder you got her from and she can advise you as to wether she is good enough to be in the full pedigree section.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

My advise would be pedigree pet as the front mitts are to high for full ped


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

The next show that is in your sort of neck of the woods in the Lancashire Cat Club in Wigan on 9th March - entries due by 14th Feb if you fancy it!

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

I'll be going if you need a show buddy - just PM me!

Also, check out the sticky at the top of this forum about what you need and what happens on show day!!


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi thanks for the tips, it sounds really scary. Are all the shows really tough? I was hoping for a show that i could take her to and show her as the NATURALLY gorgeous kitten she is haha. I clean her eye and ear area and brush her coat any way all as part of her grooming routine , but not without having her a fight haha. She loves sitting pretty on the table her stance and the way she sits is perfection, but trying to clean her up is a challenge she sees it as a big game.

XxxX


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

They're not scary, just a bit confusing the first time!!

If you show in Ped Pet, I understand they don't focus on the breed standard in the same way but prep is still important!!


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

I do want to give it ago. Where will i find out where and when?
XxxX


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Click the link in my post above and that will take you straight to the GCCF show schedule!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Pedigree pets are judged on temprement, condition _and _grooming so a full-coated cat needs a full-scale show preparation.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Tips and tricks 

Having looked at her colouring, you will need a pure white blanket, this will show her colouring, don't get the cream.

Make sure she is upto date with her vaccinations, flea'd and wormed within a month of the show. Work her coat comb/brush back from her tail to her head to add air (makes them fluffier).

Bath her about three days before the show make sure her paws are clean, if you don't want to bath her use a dry shampoo (I used Furminator dry shampoo), Diamond White to remove tear stains, ear wipes to ensure her ears are clean. Take eye wipes with you so you can touch up if necessary, take a grooming brush/comb. 

Some people add talc when brushing just be aware any talc residue left on the coat will be marked down (I used talc a few days before to ensure there was no residue).

Her claws must be clipped, newly clipped claws can be rough so I did my lads the week before the show so they were short and smooth.

All pen accessories have to be white, food bowls, litter trays, don't forget the cat litter. My Raggie was a kitten but he needed a double pen. Take some anti-bacterial wipes to clean the crate down (just a quick wipe over). 

Take a bordem breaker for her (a toy), this will have to be removed before the Judging (you are told when to leave) but it can be given back when you are allowed back in.

One other thing let her get used to the white blanket before the show, it will help to settle her, as you will have done from her breeder.

Go with an open mind, first time out I didn't expect anything but experience, I took two boys and came away with 7 Rossettes.

Blimey I am getting the buzz again now.


----------

